# HDCP Stripper



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a Samsung RU7100 for just over a year and started having "hdmi not permitted" displaying a few months ago. I've read online HDMI splitters fix the issue. Can anyone recommend a good 4k 60hz HDMI splitter that will resolve the hdcp issue I am having?


----------



## dpalmi (Nov 7, 2003)

gregftlaud said:


> I have a Samsung RU7100 for just over a year and started having "hdmi not permitted" displaying a few months ago. I've read online HDMI splitters fix the issue. Can anyone recommend a good 4k 60hz HDMI splitter that will resolve the hdcp issue I am having?


This is the one I've been using to be able to pass my Tivo through my Panasonic receiver. Works great!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F5R9TNM/

Dpalmi


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

dpalmi said:


> This is the one I've been using to be able to pass my Tivo through my Panasonic receiver. Works great!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F5R9TNM/
> 
> Dpalmi


Thanks for that! However the description says "support HDCP 1. 4(will not bypass HDCP)" Did this really solve the HDMI Not permitted error problem?


----------

